# Do bars accept passports? (non-mtb)



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

I figure there are a bunch of drinkers here, simple question.....

I lost my drivers license last weekend and probably won't be getting one for 60 days. I have a passport, will most bars accept that? I am especially worried about New Years Eve, that is a night that an ID is especially key 

thanks


----------



## danK (Jan 15, 2004)

Shwaa said:


> I figure there are a bunch of drinkers here, simple question.....
> 
> I lost my drivers license last weekend and probably won't be getting one for 60 days. I have a passport, will most bars accept that? I am especially worried about New Years Eve, that is a night that an ID is especially key
> 
> thanks


They did for me when I lost mine but it's easier to get an ID card than schlepping around an important document.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hmmmm*



danK said:


> They did for me when I lost mine but it's easier to get an ID card than schlepping around an important document.


I have an appt at the DMV on Wednesday to order a new license, can I ask them for a temporary ID card right there? I thought they just give you a temporary paper license.


----------



## Sprocketeer (Feb 22, 2004)

*They don't have to take a passport, but most likely will.*

I only once had a problem using a passport. They said a passport was too easy to copy. (I have serious doubts about that). Wow, was I pissed.

You can get a simple state ID, but it's just about the same as getting your driver's license replaced--unless of course it's been revoked or suspended.

Any ID with a picture and your birthday on it should do--it's really up to the bar as to whether they accept it or not. Just don't use something where the lamination is tattered or the picture is difficult to see.

Strictly, they should only take a state ID or driver's license, but I believe they're allowed to use their discression since it's their asses on the line, not yours.


----------



## Nyte (Nov 13, 2004)

*as a bouncer at a bar*

Yes, they should accept it. Passports are considered valid government identification, as long as it is still valid. It is listed as a viable identification for all forms of situations where id is required, and is NOT easy to fake. Now, technically all bars reserve the right to refuse service to anyone, so they can refuse it if they want, but few ever will, unless they are looking for a reason to deny you entry or service.

I have to ask though, why so long on a replacement though? I was under the impression that all states had gone to the system of printing the replacement or new id/license at the location and you leave with it in like 10 mins (yeah, ok so more like 30 LOL)...

Nyte


----------



## awai04 (Jul 29, 2004)

A long time ago, I got a speeding ticket in my home state, where the fuzz collects your driver's license until you fess up or get exonerated.

A week later and at a college bar, I hoped to get in by showing my speeding ticket. It had my birthdate, after all. Well, turned out it generated a few laughs from the bouncer (my "max" speed was written all over it). Though, he didn't let me in until I went back home and got my passport.

So, yes, you should be able to use your passport like a driver's license. Just try not to lose it and you'll be ok!


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

a passport should be considered the most reliable form of an ID out there..if you can travel to a foreign country with one, a bar should be glad to let you in....many people fake drivers licenses, but faking a passport is very difficult and the penalties are more severe........


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Nyte said:


> Yes, they should accept it. Passports are considered valid government identification, as long as it is still valid.


Why would it matter if its still valid? Wouldn't an expired passport or license prove your age the same?


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

*One thing to Remember...*



Shwaa said:


> I figure there are a bunch of drinkers here, simple question.....
> 
> I lost my drivers license last weekend and probably won't be getting one for 60 days. I have a passport, will most bars accept that? I am especially worried about New Years Eve, that is a night that an ID is especially key
> 
> thanks


You're dealing with 'Bouncers'. They may not even know what a passport is. Get the license ASAP or pack a 40 at all times.


----------

